# 75g- Finally Set It Up For The Rhom



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my 75g. My little rhom is still getting used to the place. I think that my plants are finally starting to act normal. I cut my setup down to just one bulb and am dosing only Excel and things seem to be doing well.

Full Tank:









Full Tank:









Greasy's hideout:









Greasy in his hideout:









Sneak Attack Pic:









Here's the little guy when I moved him. Notice the nice little heater burn the dork gave himself. It's healing up nicely though:









My Java Moss is starting to take off for me as well. Look at these 2 pics, they are exactly 20 days apart. I'm hoping that it covers the entire log eventually:

Day 1:









Day 20:


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice setup, liking the look of that java moss! Has the rhom gotten used to the new tank yet or no?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice setup, Rhom looks secure in there


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, he's been living in a 30g until I could setup his 75g again. IMO the 30g made him take a step back. He doesn't run from me in the 75g but he also doesn't cruise like he used to months ago. Little by little he's coming around. Heck as I'm typing this I just looked over and he came out to cruise the tank for just a few seconds and then he darted back to his area. I enjoy seeing these improvements each day. I try to spend between 30 and 60 minutes a day sitting directly in front of the tank. In fact my PC desk is literally 2' away.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool yeah my fish got real comfortable with me when I had them near my computer, because I would be near them all day... Can't wait to setup a tank near my computer again...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I moved into a nice house with a finished basement about 4 months ago and I currently have my desk setup in the just about the center of the room. So as I'm sitting here my 125g is setup just the right and in front of me and my 75g is directly to my left about 2'. I'm loving, just wish that I could work from home more often


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your tank looks great sacrifice


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice setup!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice job, Sacrifice!...both setup and rhom rock like a QUEENSRYCHE concert!!!...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys, it was amazing to see the color change in this guy going from black sub to play sand. I kind of like the new light color, although it seems that his sparkle is gone, but now he looks like a platinum beast


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice fish and set up


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice Setup!! The Java Moss looks good.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good


----------

